# Bildanalyse



## Midou (17. Jan 2017)

Hi liebe Members, 
Ich habe gerade ein Problem seit 2 Wochen. Ich bin ein Quereinsteiger, der die basics zwar gelernt hat, aber ich brauche jetzt für die arbeit (welche in 2 Wochen anfängt) JavaScripte für Bildanalysen. Genauer gesagt handelt es darum, dass ein bild, nehmen wir mal an es sei eine Karosserie oder irgendeine Oberfläche, gemacht wird und diese auf Fehlstellen oder sonstiges überprüft werden soll. 
Ich weiß nicht wie ich nach so einem Thema suchen soll bzw. Kann mir jemand eine Lektüre dazu empfehlen?
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Joose (17. Jan 2017)

JavaScript != Java 
Habs mal in den entsprechenden Bereich verschoben, vielleicht kann dir ja trotzdem jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## Midou (17. Jan 2017)

Vielen dank!


----------



## Midou (18. Jan 2017)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Thallius (18. Jan 2017)

Ganz ehrlich? Was Du da machen sollst ist so ziemlich das schwerste und komplexeste was es in der Programmiererei überhaupt gibt. Normalerweise macht man sowas mit Libraries wie openCV. Es gibt wohl tatsächlich auch eine javaScript Version für von openCV aber ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, dass selbst ein gestandener Programmierer mit einigen Jahren Erfahrung, rund 1 Jahr braucht um sich vernünftig in openCV einzuarbeiten und es zu verstehen und zu beniutzen.

Ich selber habe über 20 Jahre Image processing in C/C++ gemacht und ich kann Dir sagen das ich mich geuält habe openCV zu verstehen. Es ist halt sehr mathematisch und theoretisch.

Das es etwas fertiges kostenloses gibt das genau deinen Fall "ausrechnet" halte ich für einen Lotto Gewinn.

Also entweder hat dein Chef keine Ahnung wie kompliziert das Thema eigentlich ist das er das von einem Neuling verlangt oder Du hast bei deiner Bewerbung vielleicht ein wenig zu dick aufgetragen was dein Können angeht.

Gruß

Claus


----------

